# xorg.conf and the TrackPoint scroll



## choosy23 (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,

I have a ThinkPad, and my purpose is to get the little red TrackPoint to scroll when used together with pressing mouse-left.

The facts are:

I have a ThinkPad from work, which has Ubuntu, and the TrackPoint scrolling works. 
The X.Org X Server is version 1.11.3. The configuration file on Ubuntu that makes it work
is /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-evdev-trackpoint.conf and the contents are:

```
Section "InputClass"
	Identifier	"trackpoint catchall"
	MatchIsPointer	"true"
	MatchProduct	"TrackPoint|DualPoint Stick"
	MatchDevicePath	"/dev/input/event*"
	Option	"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
	Option	"EmulateWheel"	"true"
	Option	"EmulateWheelButton"	"2"
	Option	"XAxisMapping"	"6 7"
	Option	"YAxisMapping"	"4 5"
EndSection
```

I have another ThinkPad, my personal one, which runs FreeBSD 9.1 and X -version reports:
X.Org X Server 1.7.7

Now, from what I read, the configuration section from Ubuntu won't work because that uses [CMD=""]evdev[/CMD] which is Linux specific.
So I would try something else (to get the TrackPoint scrolling to work) which I found somewhere on the Internet:

```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier	"Mouse0"
	Driver		"mouse"
	Option		"Protocol"		"auto"
	Option		"Device"		"/dev/sysmouse"
	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
	Option		"EmulateWheel"		"true"
	Option		"EmulateWheelButton"	"2"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
EndSection
```

But the thing is, I do not know where to put this configuration section in order for X to find it and executed. And that is because [CMD=""]Xorg -configure[/CMD] command generates an xorg.conf that does not work. And also I don't know if the /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ type of configuration works on FreeBSD. I am not sure if X looks in that folder for configuration sections...or not. Nor how to test this.
So if I can get an xorg.conf to work, maybe I can try some InputDevice sections to it, but it doesn't. I am using a monitor attached to the laptop, if that is of importance.
The xorg.conf generated by the `Xorg -configure` command is here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3kRTabTn

After I restarted, the Xorg.0.log looked like this: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=xq2rh88p

Maybe you can give me some clues of how to continue.

Thank you!


----------



## choosy23 (Mar 21, 2013)

Correction: the actual combination is TrackPoint plus holding down the middle/wheel-button. But the important thing is the ability to test configuration options to X.


----------



## choosy23 (May 12, 2013)

Problem solved. The solution was much simpler, just add 

```
moused_flags="-VH"
```
to /etc/rc.conf

Oh, and if you want to just add configuration options to xorg.conf, without having to have the whole xorg.conf generated, you can add files to: /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/


----------

